# Clear front bra/protection - which brand?



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've only had my Silver Ice 2011 Cruze Eco for about 5 days now, and I'd really like to get some kind of front protection for it.

Just curious to find out if anyone here has a clear front bra/protective cover on their Cruze. If so, what brand do you have (3M, InvisibleMask, etc...)? Did you do the install yourself, or did you have a shop do it? Cost?

Thanks very much in advance. ccasion14:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i used 3m and had the dealer install before the car drove 1 mile. it is very expensive, I believe I paid approx 700 for the entire front end including half of the hood and side view mirrors.


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

That sounds similar to the price I was quoted from a local shop - $600 to cover the front. And I don't believe it was 3M, but a competitor's product (just as good...?).

I've seen pre-cut kits available at Invisible Mask - Clear Bra Automotive Paint Protection, 3M Scotchgard, Carbon Fiber 3M Films for the various parts of the car (front bumper/hood/fenders, rockers, mirrors, headlights, hood, A-pillars, etc...) that start at around $40ea and go up to $150ea. Obviously these require self-installation, but I'm curious if anyone here has tried a self-install.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

The shop I went to uses FirstCut paint protection films. The shop is so confident in this product, it offers a lifetime paint protecton guarantee on the protected areas. I had the sides of my car done since splashguards are not available with the RS package. The total cost to cover behind the wheels and the RS side trim pieces was $300. All had to be custom cut as no kits were available for the RS package at the time either.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I was quoted around $300 for mine as well. Haven't gotten it done yet as I can't afford it. But I asked if he could order some extra to custom cut for the door sills and door panels (in the area where you tend to kick as you get out of the car, by the speakers). Also extra cut for the trunk as well and for the door handle wells. Those are all high scratch areas that could certainly use the protection of the invisible shield.


----------



## USMC034L (Sep 23, 2011)

I had my clear bra installed for 697.00 and the brand is called Xpel. They are a high quality brand with a great warranty. Mine is covered from defects, yellowing, and delaminating for seven years. I got the bikini cut, which was full bumper cover, half the hood, front fenders, headlights, and full mirrors. Cheers!


----------

